# Bike racks



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

Could anyone tell me if there are any specific laws in France regarding bike racks on the rear of motorhomes or are they the same as in this country. ie just strap them on and go.
Thanks for any info
Paul


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

There are no special rules for France but if you plan to enter Italy you must have a sign on your bikerack, a square about 40cm with diagonal red and white with a red reflector at every corner.

Safe journey

Leo


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I think, but am not sure that you need a sign on the back. You can see them if you go to the Fiamma website or agentfiamma.
Not sure if this applies in France but have seen someone mention them before for somewhere on the continent.
Sorry to be so vague, sure someone with more knowledge on the subject will be along soon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

definitely need them in Italy. not sure about france, (if in doubt put one on the back) - someone said (on the old site, so can't search) that you can't have a bike rack overhanging at all in Spain?? :?:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

An interesting letter from the MH Lists which I also read, to the effect that pretty well all UK users of Fiamma warning boards have them the wrong way round !
We (and than includes me) fix them so that the Fiamma name is on top. It should be:

Wherever you are in Europe the diagonal stripes must be fitted pointing
downwards towards the offside of the vehicle. Where two are fitted both
point downwards to the edges of the vehicle. 

Off to turn mine round ! I think I'll have to write UK/ Europe in felt pen on the back.

G


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> definitely need them in Italy. not sure about france, (if in doubt put one on the back) - someone said (on the old site, so can't search) that you can't have a bike rack overhanging at all in Spain?? :?:


We have been using a bike rack for over 8 years in travels around Europe. Spain, France, Holland, Germany, Andora and Belgium, without any signs on the back. So have 1000's of others.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're using one in UK, even though it is not compulsary, because it is so easy tfor someone to walk into ( or drive into) the overhanging bit of our 4 bike Fiamma rack. Yes, I know people should be careful and not go so close but they do - in supermarkets, service stations,and on campsites - and I don't want to be responsible for some child - or even adult- banging their head or putting their eye out on our bike rack.

I'm sure they are the law in Italy and will rapidly become so in other countries I suspect. 

G.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PS I'm also please by how much more obvious the back end of the van looks in wet and gloomy conditions. I don't want a following driver up the back of the van either.

G


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

HI Have a 3 bike Fiamma on van but have brought a 4 bike rack which fits on tow bar in seconds has its own lights number plate area all built in sticks out just under three feet would this still require a warning board as it has lights,Paul.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like speeding, everybody does it, doesn't mean it's not illegal!


----------

